# Labels



## pink-north (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if you could help me with labels. I'm looking for professional(looking) labels. Can I print them myself or do I need to get them done. I'm looking for something that's water proof.


----------



## dpowell (Dec 18, 2007)

You can print them yourself if you can make the design you are looking for. I print all of the labels we use.

I use clear labels with a color laser printer to get waterproof labels for our lotions and other bath products.

At first we tried using our inkjet printer and even tried the acrylic spray over the labels but never got true waterproof labels that would hold up until we got the laser printer.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 18, 2007)

My inkjet Canon Pixma IP 3000 has waterproof ink. I pair that with waterproof white vinyl labels from http://www.papilio.com & am very satisfied w/ the results.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 18, 2007)

dpowell,

Your website link does not work.


----------



## dpowell (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for pointing that out. I fixed the link... missed a letter.

The inkjet ink on my epson was nowhere near waterproof. Glad yours works for you.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 18, 2007)

Your labels are very nice. I remember commenting about them before. I am very drawn to the different picture on each label look. My labels are all the same, pinstriped, but the color of the stripes changes to suit the scent.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys.  I have a Canon printer as well and never knew you could get waterproof ink. Will definately look into that.


----------

